# monitors ?!



## calebs92 (Dec 26, 2012)

I caught this yesterday and wasn't sure what type it is ?

But after i caught i fell in love with it and now want to buy one, I have an aviary around 3 m long 1.5 m wide 2 m high and doesn't have anything in it and i thought that would be perfect for a large lizard.
My question is what monitor would be best for this size enclosure and get to full size and who sells them in the brisbane area ?


----------



## Chicken (Dec 26, 2012)

It would be a Goulds/Sand monitor, they are fairly common. 
For your size aivary a lace monitor would be comfortable, they do grow big however. Spencers or even tristis tristis would be fine, comes down to your choice.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 26, 2012)

Chicken said:


> It would be a Goulds/Sand monitor, they are fairly common.
> For your size aivary a lace monitor would be comfortable, they do grow big however. Spencers or even tristis tristis would be fine, comes down to your choice.



Agreed, if you have never owned a monitor before I would probably look at the smaller ones before jumping into the deep end (Lacie), I would also recommend either Spencers or Black headed Monitor's (tristis tristis).


----------



## calebs92 (Dec 26, 2012)

thank you chicken and venomous_RBB ! 
Does anyone know of any breeders ?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 26, 2012)

Your welcome and nice find by the way.
It is a bit harder finding monitor breeders. There is a few people on here who advertise when they have monitors for sale in the for sale section. Not sure of any breeders though, sorry about that.


----------



## Chicken (Dec 26, 2012)

Contact 'Gold coast monitors' on facebook, i will link you in pm. You can have a chat to him and see what hes got cooking.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 26, 2012)

It is a gouldii gouldii I think but then again I am a bit hic, inebriated, hic.


----------



## Supra_man87 (Dec 26, 2012)

Where was it found?? Looks more like a V. panoptes to me.


----------



## calebs92 (Dec 26, 2012)

Springfield lakes ,brisbane


----------



## Supra_man87 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok thanks. I'm going with V. panoptes, it looks too solid for a V. gouldii and its colours look more like panoptes also..


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 26, 2012)

Supra_man87 said:


> Ok thanks. I'm going with V. panoptes, it looks too solid for a V. gouldii and its colours look more like panoptes also..


Yellow's would have more yellow defined on the legs and would be chunkier at that age even underfed.


----------



## Supra_man87 (Dec 26, 2012)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> Yellow's would have more yellow defined on the legs and would be chunkier at that age even underfed.



Not necessarily, it may be coming up for shed or it may just be a 'duller' individual. Also V. gouldii normally don't have such distinct markings on that part of the neck/throat, whereas V. panoptes do. I'm happy to be proved wrong, these are just my observations from keeping and breeding both species, as well as photographing both from an area just out of brissy.


----------



## Chicken (Dec 26, 2012)

Yellows have more distinctive larger spots, this has more of a freckled pattern and a whiter colour which i why im leading to Gouldi but you can never be certain. 
I often mistake storrs for ackies and vise versa.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 26, 2012)

Supra_man87 said:


> Not necessarily, it may be coming up for shed or it may just be a 'duller' individual. Also V. gouldii normally don't have such distinct markings on that part of the neck/throat, whereas V. panoptes do. I'm happy to be proved wrong, these are just my observations from keeping and breeding both species, as well as photographing both from an area just out of brissy.



Well with the body wise it is necessarily correct but with the legs I am sure there would be variations. Gouldii gouldii are not known to have neck markings too much but when they do it is exactly like this shown, the grey dashes as to speak but again the more I look at it the more I am not too sure I iwsh we had ventral and tail shots haha would help greatly.


----------



## Supra_man87 (Dec 26, 2012)

I completely agree, with that pic we can only go off what we know/think. We need one of the ID experts like Scott or Bluetongue to help us out.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 26, 2012)

Supra_man87 said:


> I completely agree, with that pic we can only go off what we know/think. We need one of the ID experts like Scott or Bluetongue to help us out.


Oath haha, I am about to google his location anywho to see what lives there. If it's both I will rage.


----------



## Boidae (Dec 26, 2012)

It's an Argus, lol.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 26, 2012)

Both located there, I am using the new monitor book with descriptions and still cannot differentiate haha


----------



## Boidae (Dec 26, 2012)

Gouldii have creamy throats. 
Arguses have Yellow throats.

Also they have different patterning on their necks.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 26, 2012)

Boidae said:


> Gouldii have creamy throats.
> Arguses have Yellow throats.
> 
> Also they have different patterning on their necks.



I have seen both specimens in the flesh with just light pale throats no difference. Also Gouldii I know for certain do have dashes sometimes where as panoptes tend to have spots but have seen a few photos of panoptes having the dashes as well.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Dec 26, 2012)

Gonna go for V. panoptes on this one, doesn't look right to be a V. gouldii.

EDIT: Scratch that, gouldii as the spots on the front legs are yellow and have poorly defined edges. Either way not the best picture for an identification.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Apart from the limited information available from the given photo, it is one of those animals that almost crosses the line. Both species are quite variable between individuals and change significantly from juveniles to adults (not unusual with larger varanids) - neither of which helps at all. Anyway, it appears to lacks the large black spots and the regular arrangement of the small white/yellow spots of _V. panotes_, so I’d say you are looking at _V. gouldii_. The end quarter to third of the tail would be plain yellow or white and the OP would not have missed that. Just up to him to confirm it.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 27, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Apart from the limited information available from the given photo, it is one of those animals that almost crosses the line. Both species are quite variable between individuals and change significantly from juveniles to adults (not unusual with larger varanids) - neither of which helps at all. Anyway, it appears to lacks the large black spots and the regular arrangement of the small white/yellow spots of _V. panotes_, so I’d say you are looking at _V. gouldii_. The end quarter to third of the tail would be plain yellow or white and the OP would not have missed that. Just up to him to confirm it.


Well I was pretty blind and my 1st thought was gouldii gouldii so I am glad you somewhat cleared it up.


----------



## geckodan (Dec 27, 2012)

The dorsal body markings and throat pattern are more consistent with 'panoptes' than with a gouldii.


----------



## crocdoc (Dec 28, 2012)

_V. panoptes._ Did you catch it in your yard or something? I noticed that the photograph appears to have been taken inside your home.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Good to see others have corrected my mistake. 

I had misgivings about providing an ID on what I could not see – so I took the time to have a closer look with a lull in the festivities. The alignment of black dots on the ventro-lateral surface are very much a _panoptes_ trait as are the widely spaced pale dots on the dorsal and allowing for the camera angle, they are well aligned. If you look at what you can see of the tail, the light “bands” consist of separated round dots and not broken bands typical of _gouldii_. 

Sorry, but I got it wrong. It is definitely a _panoptes_.


----------



## Chris (Dec 28, 2012)

Based upon the stocky arms, belly & throat colour it's a _Panoptes_.


----------



## whyme (Dec 29, 2012)

Panoptes is one thing I really want to keep, and It looks like a panoptes to me.


----------

